# Vape King New Arrivals - 08/04/2015



## Stroodlepuff (8/4/15)

We got some new goodies in this morning:

APC MOD by Lemaga




Mini freakshow RDA clone by Lemaga




Paragon Mod clone by Lemaga




Vapor Flask 40W temp sensing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/4/15)

Also some other colours on the 2puff drip tips, I will add those when I gt a chance


----------

